# new 2011 mustang 5.0 412hp into 2002 jetta.



## jettarush22 (Sep 15, 2009)

would it be possible. 

lots of work. but would it work? 

dont be hattin i know american muscle into euro . but it would be pretty cool and a sleeper 

plus power-weight ratio would be amazing. 
i love vw interrior and look and vr6 sound but i love 5.0 power. 

what if you could have everything in 1 car. 

comments?


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

really now???


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

If I was going to put a v8 in a jetta then it would be the s4 v8 or the w8 engine. Mainly because they are both a vw engine and are not too shabby on power. Since the new 5.0 pretty much just came out it is not cheap. The crate engine from ford is in the neighborhood of 7k right now. That is just for the engine. Not to mention all of the wiring and the ecu that you would need to get it to run. It wouldnt really be worth it in my opinion with the cost of the engine alone and then all of the fab work that would be needed to make it work. But that is just my opinion. It is your car and if you have the means to do it then go for it. I doubt you will see another one.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

for that kind of money you could have a very reliable vrt under the hood with 400hp. The vrt would actually be less money.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Anybody remeber these crazy bastards with stuffing a Cadillac Northstar v8 into a golf?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWYPfcyCAU4&feature=related


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Repping my city with the northstar golf


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Probably a real pita altho a Pontiac 455 virtually bolts in.:thumbup:


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

:thumbup: for CWS link. Cam was (and hopefully still is?) a real builder and sold me a nice syncro set-up back in the day:thumbup:


----------



## dkagli (Nov 18, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

you can have v8 power with a boosted vr6 if not more.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

wasnt there a V8 powered RWD jetta at one point too?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

If it's just for the power that's stupid...build a vrt or big turbo 1.8t


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by" weight saving" i am pretty sure the. Jetta in question isn't a whole lot lighter than the mustang...so from that stand point you wouldn't be gaining much.

Now we should think about how nose heavy the poor little euro car would be....
Let's try and stick with the Audi V8 engine at least some of your sensors might match up.
A+ for creativity though....it would be really cool with a twin turbo'd Audi 4.2l.... vvvvrrrrrrrrooooooooolmmmmmm:thumbup:


----------



## jharp08 (Nov 30, 2010)

notsoslow;68735711....it would be really cool with a twin turbo'd Audi 4.2l.... vvvvrrrrrrrrooooooooolmmmmmm:thumbup:[/QUOTE said:


> lol what wouldnt


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

No:snowcool:


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

If you have to ask if it's possible, it's impossible for YOU to do so.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

My Big said:


> If you have to ask if it's possible, it's impossible for YOU to do so.


This ^


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

i think a vr5 swap with a pair of turbos would be cooler


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

mrbatavus said:


> i think a vr5 swap with a pair of turbos would be cooler


x2

VR5 swaps are awesome!


----------



## mspyder (Feb 17, 2007)

How about a turbo diesel swap instead using a cummins, powerstroke, or duramax. Then again if your going to dream big, dream stupid big, get a m1 abrams tank jet turbine diesel then you'll have 1500 cooper cobra radial hp. That's what i'd swap.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

jamess said:


> repping my city with the northstar golf :d


 
now this would be bad ass!!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

jettarush22 said:


> would it be possible.
> 
> lots of work. but would it work?
> 
> ...


 thats worse than bolting a ford engine into a chevy in my opinion.. 

if you love 5.0 power, then go drive a new camaro.. 

i guess newbs can dream big cant they? even tho, all it will ever be, is a dream... 

i would definitely slap someone if they put a ford engine in a perfectly good Volkswagen.. 

northstar engines are awesome.. they make almost 300 hp in stock form. and there is MASSIVE amounts of improvement to be done.. 

the newer northstars may make even more than 300, i was speaking of the 1st gen northstars, and the fact that a northstar is all aluminum, that makes them that much sweeter. 

bolt a VR in your jetta, and huff the crap out of it.. 

they are fairly reliable even with upwards of 500+ hp..


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

I dropped into this bc my buddy loves his mustang and I know a bit about them. I've seen interesting swaps before. But this would top it. Yeah the motors r kind of alot and the fab work would be endless. But id put money on it that the.new 5.0 is lighter than a vr6 or if it isn't, it wouldn't be by much. Aluminum blocks are where its at. Those motors are nuts. Dudes already breaking into low 10s on stock motors. All motor. That's redic


----------

